# ? Kindle on Oprah Tomorrow (12/06)?



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/2010/12/get-ready-for-next-wave-of-kindle.html

If there's a discount like two years ago, could mean another run on Kindles....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

May also mean another quantum leap in KindleBoards membership!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

*slips into BPV covered in bubble wrap*


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope not, Oprah is a mess. She also endorses bogus flimflams like Airborne, _The Secret_, and Jenny McCarthy. The Barns and Noble could counter with "Be an Oprah dummy read on the Kindle. Smart readers choose the Nook."


----------



## frizico (Oct 18, 2010)

Isn't Kindle already back-ordered until February and March now ? lol  I don't think Amazon needs the Oprah bump!  Their online sales are doing just fine....  I know four people who wanted to give a Kindle at christmas and are going to have to print out a Kindle image to wrap instead until their order is filled. (unfortunately in Canada Bestbuy isn't carrying them in store).


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I wonder.  The $50 OPRAH discount is what pushed me to finally hit the BUY button for my K1 which I very recently sold.  I'm not an Oprah fan (though I was on the show 15 years ago), but happy the discount was offered.  If no discount is offered tomorrow, maybe she'll talk about / demonstrate it and everyone in the audience will get a Kindle.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

frizico said:


> Isn't Kindle already back-ordered until February and March now ? lol I don't think Amazon needs the Oprah bump! Their online sales are doing just fine.... I know four people who wanted to give a Kindle at christmas and are going to have to print out a Kindle image to wrap instead until their order is filled. (unfortunately in Canada Bestbuy isn't carrying them in store).


Currently in the States, Kindle is not on backorder, just internationally.


----------



## frizico (Oct 18, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Currently in the States, Kindle is not on backorder, just internationally.


ahh I see

sucks for us! haha


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I just ordered a k3 yesterday. If she does a big discount, they're going to get a bunch of returns from people who bought recently.


----------



## kindle_library (Nov 29, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> I just ordered a k3 yesterday. If she does a big discount, they're going to get a bunch of returns from people who bought recently.


I was thinking this as well. I just rec'd my K3 this Thursday, and if it's a big discount I might be tempted to do a return. I'm on a budget, and any kind of discount would help me out.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Geemont said:


> I hope not, Oprah is a mess. She also endorses bogus flimflams like Airborne, _The Secret_, and Jenny McCarthy. The Barns and Noble could counter with "Be an Oprah dummy read on the Kindle. Smart readers choose the Nook."


When she featured the K1 2 years ago in late October, Bezos was on with her and there was a $50 discount code - I got my husband's K1 Christmas gift with that discount. They sold out by the end of the month and the next time they were available, it was February and it was the K2.



Barbiedull said:


> I just ordered a k3 yesterday. If she does a big discount, they're going to get a bunch of returns from people who bought recently.


They may not have to return, they'll probably give a credit like they do when there's a price drop (give a discount to anyone who's in the 30-day window and asks for it) - makes more sense for Amazon than doing all those returns.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Meemo said:


> They may not have to return, they'll probably give a credit like they do when there's a price drop (give a discount to anyone who's in the 30-day window and asks for it) - makes more sense for Amazon than doing all those returns.


 It's definately worth calling before returning it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I take it that this is just speculation about a discount offer.  Perhaps she is just giving them away to the audience.  I bought my K1 through her 2008 promotion.  I doubt that she would do the exact same thing again.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

When the $50 discount was offered on Oprah, what was the price of a new Kindle--$400? Can't imagine that kind of a discount on a $139 or $189 device. Still, I received mine this past Thursday . . . .  

Bill


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't imagine more than $20 off now.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

This should be very interesting... I would like to see this episode... Will someone post a link for it tomorrow? Or will it be on her site?


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

It also sounds like the last time she featured the Kindle and gave the $50 discount was when Amazon was preparing to change from K1 to K2.  It was probably helpful to sell out the old prior to introducing the new.  As they have just introducted the K3 I would be hugely surprised to see a big discount, maybe a small one.  Jeff B. is a personal friend of O. after all.  And as I received the K3 for Mom's present last Friday I would be looing to see if I could get her/me a refund also.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Hopefully there is a discount. Please post on kb asap, if there is. Have to convince my parents for another k for Christmas. My k1 died at about 847 pm tonight


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I just went to DVR the show tomorrow and the title is "The Untold Secrets Behind Michael Jackson's Controversial Album, Plus Author Jonathan Franzen & Oprah's New Book."

So, if it is featured, it will be in conjunction with her newest book club pick.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the article link.  I found the information regarding the pricing of book choice #65 very interesting.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Please post the code here, coz down under we dont see her shows until 6 months later, and that might be a little late! 

Whether you like or loathe her, her endorsements sell products.  I would love to see her when she comes to Australia but I didnt win a ticket.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> They may not have to return, they'll probably give a credit like they do when there's a price drop (give a discount to anyone who's in the 30-day window and asks for it) - makes more sense for Amazon than doing all those returns.


Sorry, but that's not how it worked two years ago with the Oprah $50 discount for the K1. I had ordered mine the very day before (Thursday) Oprah had her show on Friday. I contacted Amazon and they would not give me the $50 discount. They said I could return the K1 I had ordered - at my own expense - and then I could go to the end of the line and re-order another K1 using the discount. The shipping expense, long wait, and hassle just weren't worth it for me even though I sure could have used $50 off my $359 Kindle.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Sorry, but that's not how it worked two years ago with the Oprah $50 discount for the K1. I had ordered mine the very day before (Thursday) Oprah had her show on Friday. I contacted Amazon and they would not give me the $50 discount. They said I could return the K1 I had ordered - at my own expense - and then I could go to the end of the line and re-order another K1 using the discount. The shipping expense, long wait, and hassle just weren't worth it for me even though I sure could have used $50 off my $359 Kindle.


That is very strange...

Mr. KM ordered me a K1 a full week before the Oprah show for Christmas. As soon as he heard about the coupon, he emailed Amazon and they have him the $50 credit - no mention of returning and repurchasing. And no fight at all. It was a given. It seems like at the time there were many others on this board who had that same experience. Bummer you got treated so poorly.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I take it that this is just speculation about a discount offer. Perhaps she is just giving them away to the audience. I bought my K1 through her 2008 promotion. I doubt that she would do the exact same thing again.


Definitely speculation at this point - like there was speculation back then that the discount was a way to help get rid of the K1's before the K2 came out (not sure they meant to get rid of them quite as quickly as they did, though).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Broadus said:


> When the $50 discount was offered on Oprah, what was the price of a new Kindle--$400? Can't imagine that kind of a discount on a $139 or $189 device. Still, I received mine this past Thursday . . . .
> 
> Bill


Back then it was $359 - I got a $50 discount for my husband's K1, I'd gotten a $100 discount on one for my daughter by applying for an Amazon Chase Visa card. There might not be a discount at all this time - the article was just speculation on that point. Truth is, though, there could be a run on Kindles just from the "Oprah effect", especially if she mentions how much lower the price is these days. 
It'll be interesting to see what she says about the Kindle now - she's very keen on the iPad but I don't know if she reads books on it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The 50$discount was what pushed my parents to invest in the K1 for me. hopefully it will do the some for my co-worker. that is if there is a promo


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Broadus said:


> When the $50 discount was offered on Oprah, what was the price of a new Kindle--$400? Can't imagine that kind of a discount on a $139 or $189 device. Still, I received mine this past Thursday . . . .
> 
> Bill


I've still got my e-mails from Amazon re my K1 purchase. Full price at the time was $359. So $309 after OPRAH discount.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Cammie said:


> Thanks for the article link. I found the information regarding the pricing of book choice #65 very interesting.


As did I.


----------



## julydreamer (Jun 29, 2010)

Amazon Kindle's fb page posted last night to watch oprah today to see her latest book club choice....so it's possible I would say that it will be featured?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Maybe, but Amazon is about books as well, and she is featuring her book pick by Jonathan Franzen -- I think the author will be on the show.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I saw the Oprah show on Friday and it showed a preview of today's show. In one hand she hand her book pick and it sure looked like a kindle in the other hand. I have no idea whether it is going to be given away or a discount offered, but it looks like the kindle will at least be mentioned.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

We should know soon, because she is on in the morning in some areas.  Will probably post on her website as soon as it airs.

I don't know when I ever would have bought a kindle if it were not for the 2008 promotion she had.  I didn't even know about e-ink and I did want to finish the DTBs I have first (still working on those), but the $50 off roped me in.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

Cammie said:


> Thanks for the article link. I found the information regarding the pricing of book choice #65 very interesting.


The AP has released what her book pick is...it's Great Expectations and A Tale of Two Cities under one cover (paperback version lists for $20, this will sell for $...here's the linky-loo:
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jFnHMjj6hcuxiYerF-WU6HePVI0Q?docId=ee4910d6a78848da9af4d5f4fa98dd61


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

cargalmn said:


> The AP has released what her book pick is...it's Great Expectations and A Tale of Two Cities under one cover (paperback version lists for $20, this will sell for $...here's the linky-loo:
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jFnHMjj6hcuxiYerF-WU6HePVI0Q?docId=ee4910d6a78848da9af4d5f4fa98dd61


Well, at least that explains why Penguin is only asking $8 for the kindle edition.

Both book's copyrights have long expired and they are both available from gutenberg.org in kindle format for free.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> This should be very interesting... I would like to see this episode... Will someone post a link for it tomorrow? Or will it be on her site?


There might be snippets, but she doesn't post her whole show for later viewing. . . . .


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

It should be on at 9 CST (for me), which is 30 minutes from now. I will watch it and Tivo it in case I miss anything.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> It should be on at 9 CST (for me), which is 30 minutes from now. I will watch it and Tivo it in case I miss anything.


Thanks!! I'm buying DH a K3 for Christmas - I have it pre-loaded into my cart so I can buy it and be at the front of the list...but am trying to wait until we know whether there's an Oprah discount.

{anxiously stands by}


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

20 min left of her show - now comes the discussion on her last book pick - Freedom the novel by Jonathan Franzen


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Free Kindles for the audience... Sorry, no mention of a Kindle discount on Oprah today.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

frizico said:


> Isn't Kindle already back-ordered until February and March now ? lol I don't think Amazon needs the Oprah bump! Their online sales are doing just fine.... I know four people who wanted to give a Kindle at christmas and are going to have to print out a Kindle image to wrap instead until their order is filled. (unfortunately in Canada Bestbuy isn't carrying them in store).


I just looked on Amazon, and I have the option to buy a Kindle and have it delivered tomorrow, so I'd say they're not on backorder.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I just looked on Amazon, and I have the option to buy a Kindle and have it delivered tomorrow, so I'd say they're not on backorder.


 They are backordered in Canada, not in the USA.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Barbiedull said:


> They are backordered in Canada, not in the USA.


Or. . . .more completely. . .they're available in the US immediately, but there's a wait of 7 to 9 weeks for purchasers outside the US.

To the topic: with no discount there probably won't be a run on 'em like there was last time. . .

I read something discussing this and they figured most of the audience weren't necessarily readers so wouldn't keep them . . . .meaning a lot of 'new' ones would come up for sale. Maybe. OTOH, if they know it's Oprah's book pick episode, well -- I don't know how much choice you have in what taping you attend, but I wouldn't be surprised that a larger than usual number of folks _are_ readers and attended this taping precisely because she was announcing her next pick.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Or. . . .more completely. . .they're available in the US immediately, but there's a wait of 7 to 9 weeks for purchasers outside the US.


Thanks Ann. I couldn't speak for other countries, but have noticed some of the Canadians on this board are waiting quite a while.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Free Kindles for the audience... Sorry, no mention of a Kindle discount on Oprah today.


Thanks!! I went ahead and purchased the K3 for my husband.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> They are backordered in Canada, not in the USA.


I ordered mine a couple days ago. It won't arrive here until Feb.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Free Kindles for the audience... Sorry, no mention of a Kindle discount on Oprah today.


Did Oprah talk about the Kindle?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

She said next to nothing about it.  Said it was a K3 3G, said easier to travel with rather than actual books.  That's about it.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Did Oprah mention any of my books?  (One can always hope....)


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Did Oprah mention any of my books? (One can always hope....)


Not yet Daniel, but maybe next time!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Someone on the Amazon forum posted about 4weeks ago that she was in the audience for the show taped for the 6th December and that she had been given a kindle.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

cargalmn said:


> The AP has released what her book pick is...it's Great Expectations and A Tale of Two Cities under one cover (paperback version lists for $20, this will sell for $...here's the linky-loo:
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jFnHMjj6hcuxiYerF-WU6HePVI0Q?docId=ee4910d6a78848da9af4d5f4fa98dd61


Seriously? Didn't most of us have to read those in high school? I did and didn't enjoy them then. I don't think I'd want to pay for them now. lol.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Seriously? Didn't most of us have to read those in high school? I did and didn't enjoy them then. I don't think I'd want to pay for them now. lol.


We probably did, but I had no appreciation for such works when I was in grade school. Some forty years later, though, I want to read classics and that desire was the impetus for my getting a Kindle. For free or almost-free, I can read classics to my heart's content. The number I have on my Kindle has more than paid for this wonderful device.

Bill


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

On the show today, Oprah confessed she has never read those books.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, really? Although, come to think of it, I have never read Tale of Two Cities myself. A bunch of other Dickens, though.

I wonder if Oprah's audience will want to pinch whiny, selfish, entitled Pip as much as I do.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

So when does the boycott of Oprah start?

As she introduced the K3 she stated, "I love holding a _real_ book in my hand,' holding up a physical book.

She then recommended the Kindle for traveling.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with using the Kindle for traveling, or with liking to hold books!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . .no. . . .but I don't like to say "real" book when I mean one printed on paper.  'Cause, after all, Kindle books are "real" too. . . .though I know what she means. . . . .just don't like the usage. . . . . .no boycott, though. . . .can't boycott something/someone you already pay no attention to. 

Besides, she was pimping the special Penguin edition they're apparently putting out just for her . . . .she couldn't very well dis it on national television. 


Because I was curious:  The paper edition she showed is $11.00 at Amazon, the corresponding Kindle edition is $7.99.  But of course both titles are available individually for free.  And there's a Dickens collection that has all his works for something around $5. . . .one of the Mobile Reference ones which are nicely formatted with linked ToC.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If she hasn't read these two Dickens novels, then how did she choose them?

I already have free versions on my kindle.  Wonder if there is anything special about the Penguin edition (besides having Oprah's name on the front).


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I suppose she's running with the "book club" theme -- we'll all read and discuss together? I have the impression she's pre-read past choices, though.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

In the past she has said that she chose books that she had read.  Maybe now she's just thinking "I've always wanted to read this so we'll all read it together."


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Elk said:


> So when does the boycott of Oprah start?
> 
> As she introduced the K3 she stated, "I love holding a _real_ book in my hand,' holding up a physical book.
> 
> . . . .


Where _did_ I put my clay tablets? I love _real_ books, too. 

Bill


----------



## gunnerp245 (Nov 23, 2010)

mlewis78 said:



> Its all about the money.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

> Its all about the money.


Yeah. . . .normally. . .. but best as I can tell she's not the publisher of record for the double volume she's recommending. Dickens is totally in the Public Domain though Penguin stands to make some money from the sale of the edition she gave away to the audience. But really, people can read them in any of hundreds of editions - - it's not like when she picks a current title that's only available from one publisher.

I expect she was looking for something in a 'classics' genre and someone mentioned Dickens to her. She realized she'd never read any and picked those two based on . . . I dunno, maybe a whim!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The picks were the only two Dickens books I had to read for high school English class.  Good choices though.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I haven't watched Oprah in years.  Is her book club still that popular?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Couldn't say.  It was never popular with me.  Early on, even if you didn't watch the show, you couldn't miss her 'picks' in a bookstore.  I actually tried one or two of them -- not because she'd picked them but because they were on my radar for some other reason.  Never enjoyed any of them.  I learned that if Oprah picks it (talking current books not classics) I shouldn't bother to read it.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I recall the incident with the Million Little Pieces author.  I think she lost some credibility then.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Couldn't say. It was never popular with me. Early on, even if you didn't watch the show, you couldn't miss her 'picks' in a bookstore. I actually tried one or two of them -- not because she'd picked them but because they were on my radar for some other reason. Never enjoyed any of them. I learned that if Oprah picks it (talking current books not classics) I shouldn't bother to read it.


I learned the same lesson after suffering through a couple of the Oprah Book Club picks as well.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

It's strange... The first time she featured the Kindle she loved it... Of course this is what I heard lol  Been trying to find a link to that episode cuz I was curious to see it... Now on today's episode she barely talks about the Kindle lol


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> It's strange... The first time she featured the Kindle she loved it... Of course this is what I heard lol Been trying to find a link to that episode cuz I was curious to see it... Now on today's episode she barely talks about the Kindle lol


I know I saw it because I got my K1 with the discount. Jeff Bezos was there. IIRC, the whole show may have been technology related. I remember her doing one or two show totally about technology of the day.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Oprah and her 300 audience arrived today in Australia and Oprah tomorrow.  Problem is, the "right half" of Australia is basically flooding at the moment.  We have been in drought for 10 years, but El Ninia has hit.  Our reservoirs (which are enormous) have gone from being almost empty, to spilling over.  De Salination plants, built at enormous cost, are not being commissioned. And areas that are supposed to be brown and dusty, like around Uluru, are green.  When the waters subside that is.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry about the flooding in Australia, Pushka.

When Oprah had the $50 off on Kindle 1 in 2008, the entire show was about Kindle.  Today there were two features on before she got to Jonathan Franzen and then the announcement of the Dickens novels.  The kindle was a giveaway to the audience.  Giving kindles to each person in the audience (along with the Penguin paper book) is enough to tell me that Oprah loves the device.  She also loves ipad and gave that away at favorite things 2010 (II).

Oprah was in reruns last week and I think goes right back to reruns after today or tomorrow.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

When will the Australian shows be on in the US MLewis?  The concerts in the Opera house sound amazing and Hugh will be there too. Thanks for the thoughts too, the weather people are calling it a 75 year event. Thunder booming as I type.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your weather, Pushka!  I don't recall seeing anything about it on the news.  I hope you aren't in any danger.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

was yesterdays show a repeat? The reason i ask is that all the shows this week are repeats


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> It's strange... The first time she featured the Kindle she loved it... Of course this is what I heard lol Been trying to find a link to that episode cuz I was curious to see it... Now on today's episode she barely talks about the Kindle lol


The first time it was a 'favorite things' episode and she had Jeff Bezos there to give everyone a short tutorial. . .

Full episodes are not on the web anywhere. . . .might be snippets at her site.

Yesterday there were a bunch of unconnected guests and at the end she announced the book pick and gave away a copy of it and a Kindle to each person in the audience. Kindles were in boxes so not pre-registered and stocked up or anything like last time when she'd preloaded a few books on it for folks. . . . It was not, as far as I can tell, a repeat. . . at least, not here.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . . .
> 
> I expect she was looking for something in a 'classics' genre and someone mentioned Dickens to her. She realized she'd never read any and picked those two based on . . . I dunno, maybe a whim!


Perhaps Oprah is among those who _like the idea_ of reading but do not read much themselves. I don't know anything about Oprah other than her being a mega-celebrity, but I wonder how many books she actually reads.

Bill


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

The first time the Kindle was featured (Oct 0, the Kindle was featured for the entire show and was not a segment on the show.  It was not a "Favorite Things" episode but was an "Oprah Loves the Kindle" episode.  Jeff Bezos came on and demonstrated downloading a book, etc.  He essentially taught the audience how to use the Kindle. 

Last week Oprah was in repeats.  This week I believe all the episodes are new.

Oprah considers herself a reader and I do believe that she is.  It does seem like she reads mostly contemporary books and hasn't been that exposed to the classics.  I'm not sure Dickens is a great place to start.  I HATED "Great Expectations" not only in jr. high, but in college.  Miss Havisham grosses me out.

I liked "A Tale of Two Cities" much better but don't feel any desire to re-read it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't read the classics today myself.  I prefer contemporary non-fiction.  I do remember reading and kind of enjoying Great Expectations in high school (mid sixties    ).


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . .but I don't like to say "real" book when I mean one printed on paper. 'Cause, after all, Kindle books are "real" too. . . .though I know what she means. . . . .


Exactly.

Not to pick on you at all (your responses are always thoughtful and measured) but many on this board are hypersensitive and defensive when it comes to this term "real", and correspondingly adore the pejorative "DBT." I expected Oprah's description of a physical book as "real" to once again set off a firestorm.

I am pleasantly surprised that the denizens did not riot.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Broadus said:


> Perhaps Oprah is among those who _like the idea_ of reading but do not read much themselves. I don't know anything about Oprah other than her being a mega-celebrity, but I wonder how many books she actually reads.
> 
> Bill





KindleMom said:


> Oprah considers herself a reader and I do believe that she is. It does seem like she reads mostly contemporary books and hasn't been that exposed to the classics.


I agree. . . .I think she really reads a lot. . . . .


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree. . . .I think she really reads a lot. . . . .


Not to be a contrarian, but what do you base that on, Ann? You may very well be correct because, as I said, I don't really know anything about Oprah other than her being a celebrity. Oh, and I hear she's fabulously rich. Does she discuss the books she's read or does she just talk about books? If she discusses books, is that a fairly common topic on her shows or a once-or-twice-a-year focus?

The reason I ask is that we probably all know some who talk a lot about reading books but discover that they read little. And we know others who are real practical and outdoorsy persons and are surprised at the amount of reading they do. And, of course, there are those who talk a lot about books and read voraciously! I wish I were more in the last group.

Bill


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not exactly an Oprah fan, but have seen many shows since I retired early (  ) in '02.  I get the sense she does read a lot herself.  Pretty much no doubt about it.

I'm just rewatching the end of yesterday's show.  Oprah held up a graphite 3G Kindle with birds on a branch screen saver on it.  When the boxed Kindles were passed out to the audience, there was a wide red ribbon around the boxes with a white envelope under it.  I'm guessing an Amazon GC in the envelope?  Although thought Oprah would have said something about that.  Maybe not.  Basic instructions for Kindle would have been in the box.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

An Amazon gift card would make sense. That would certainly entice folks to give the Kindle a try.

I wonder if Amazon is seeing an increase in Kindle orders as a result of Oprah's broadcast. Just the mention would have some impact, I would think, but nothing like a show that focuses upon the Kindle.

Bill


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Oprah is a reader.  No doubt about it.  I've watched many, many of her shows (was attracted by the book club and came upon it accidentally when a late night repeat was on).

She said on the show that she picks books that she has read, but that this time she picked two books she had not yet read.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Oprah has picked other classics in the past, including Anna Karenina, three Faulkner novels, among others.


----------



## r1chard (Oct 25, 2010)

she picked the iPad.. and all those lucky studio audience got the new 2012 BMW beetle as well.
[madonna singing] cuz we are living, in a material world.. [/madonna singing]


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

r1chard said:


> BMW beetle


Whazzat?


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Oprah and her 300 audience arrived today in Australia and Oprah tomorrow. Problem is, the "right half" of Australia is basically flooding at the moment. We have been in drought for 10 years, but El Ninia has hit. Our reservoirs (which are enormous) have gone from being almost empty, to spilling over. De Salination plants, built at enormous cost, are not being commissioned. And areas that are supposed to be brown and dusty, like around Uluru, are green. When the waters subside that is.


 I'm so sick of hearing about Oprah's visit. It's as if the press have nothing else to gush about. I find it embarassing and sycophantic. It's become so bad that last night I dreamed about walking down the street and being surrounded by Oprah audience members in matching shirts. They were everywhere I looked. I'm happy to say she's not coming anywhere near _us_, even though over here in the West, we are the only dry part of the country.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Lyndl said:


> I'm so sick of hearing about Oprah's visit. It's as if the press have nothing else to gush about. I find it embarassing and sycophantic. It's become so bad that last night I dreamed about walking down the street and being surrounded by Oprah audience members in matching shirts. They were everywhere I looked. I'm happy to say she's not coming anywhere near _us_, even though over here in the West, we are the only dry part of the country.


Yes, it is weird the way channels like 7 and 9 are promoting a programme on Channel 10. I dunno, I kind of like Oprah, and it is nice news story as opposed to some of the horrible stuff that is happening here. WA is very dry - yesterday we had our wettest December Day ever. Amazing storms. We are still very green here, which is really weird for Summer, normally we are all crispy by now. Some of the audience went to Kangaroo Island today - we call it "Dead Kangaroo Island" because of all the road kill. The Council has a clean up patrol every day so tourists dont get too upset. But we were there a few weeks ago, and saw maybe, 10 dead kangaroos a day.

Anyway, I would love to go to her shows in Sydney.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you know if John Travolta piloted the Qantas flight(s)?  Maybe not because Kelly gave birth not so long ago and he'd want to stay close to home still.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> Do you know if John Travolta piloted the Qantas flight(s)? Maybe not because Kelly gave birth not so long ago and he'd want to stay close to home still.


No, he didn't. Actually, I'm not sure he really was ever going to do it. He was down here a couple of weeks ago, he flew down for Qantas' 90th Anniversary. He also came here to Perth to appear on our annual Telethon but had to leave on the same day because his wife went into labour.

I agree Pushka, the shows would be interesting but it's the overkill news coverage I dislike. I don't have an opinion on Oprah, I've never watched a single show of hers.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I was on her show 15 years ago. Harpo Studios is just a mile west of where I worked for years. I watch depending on the show subject, but I'm not an Oprah fan. She's the queen and her audience is her subjects. No thanks.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Lyndl said:


> No, he didn't. Actually, I'm not sure he really was ever going to do it. He was down here a couple of weeks ago, he flew down for Qantas' 90th Anniversary.


As the details emerged for the trip, as Lyndl said, he was never going to pilot it. And maybe he doesnt actually have a proper commercial passenger licence. Kelly, his wife, went to our kids school. She and John just 'popped in' to the School one day when the kids were there.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Travolta was there on the "favorite things" show when the trip was given away.  They had a full size (?) mock-up of the exterior of the cock-pit / nose of the jet on stage.  He stepped out of the door of the jet in his Qantas captain's uniform.  Oprah said he pilots for Qantas.  I think I've heard that before.  I'd guess not often, but enough to keep his license so far.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Lyndl said:


> I'm so sick of hearing about Oprah's visit. It's as if the press have nothing else to gush about. I find it embarassing and sycophantic. It's become so bad that last night I dreamed about walking down the street and being surrounded by Oprah audience members in matching shirts. They were everywhere I looked. I'm happy to say she's not coming anywhere near _us_, even though over here in the West, we are the only dry part of the country.


Sounds like when the Pope visits the U.S.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Oprah said he pilots for Qantas. I think I've heard that before. I'd guess not often, but enough to keep his license so far.


He certainly has a licence, but I dont think it is a commercial one - but a private one. It means he cant take on passengers, only crew.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, sort of. I binged (I bing, I don't google) and found couple things . . .

http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2010/sep/14/oprah-winfrey-australia-john-travolta

And more "official"

http://www.pprune.org/dg-p-general-aviation-questions/427641-qantas-john-travolta.html


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Yeah, sort of. I binged (I bing, I don't google) and found couple things . . .
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2010/sep/14/oprah-winfrey-australia-john-travolta
> 
> ...


Interesting finds you have there Mary !

"As much as I admire Mr Travolta for his dedication to furthering aviation he only has a Private certificate in the US and Second in Command privileges only on the 707.
(From the FAA database this morning)"


----------



## r1chard (Oct 25, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> Whazzat?


i mean VW beetle


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Sounds like when the Pope visits the U.S.


I don't even begin to think that Oprah is equivalent in world importance to the Pope.

There are many who probably feel differently!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

No one, Pope included, is important enough to be on the TV all the time during a visit.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Interesting finds you have there Mary !


Especially the Guardian. I hadn't read much of it before I posted the link . . . and then I did. LOL at this paragraph:

"When The Oprah Winfrey Show finally concludes, on 9 September next year, Oprah herself will not be disappearing with it. Indeed, she has already announced plans to launch an entire television network. Nevertheless, that last show does promise to be something truly terrifying. One can only guess at what sponsored munificence the programme makers have in mind. Whatever it turns out to be, my guess is that Kimberly-Clark, the owners of Kleenex, will do rather well out of it."

and at comments after the article. Brits and Aussies (are you Brits too?) not so fond of Oprah either and us (U.S.)?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I was on her show 15 years ago. Harpo Studios is just a mile west of where I worked for years. I watch depending on the show subject, but I'm not an Oprah fan.


Care to share more about your experience being on the show? Curious minds....

I watch the same way - the DVR is set to record new Oprah shows, I probably delete 75% without watching, and when I do watch sometimes I fast-forward through most of it.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Broadus said:


> Not to be a contrarian, but what do you base that on, Ann? You may very well be correct because, as I said, I don't really know anything about Oprah other than her being a celebrity. Oh, and I hear she's fabulously rich. Does she discuss the books she's read or does she just talk about books? If she discusses books, is that a fairly common topic on her shows or a once-or-twice-a-year focus?
> 
> The reason I ask is that we probably all know some who talk a lot about reading books but discover that they read little. And we know others who are real practical and outdoorsy persons and are surprised at the amount of reading they do. And, of course, there are those who talk a lot about books and read voraciously! I wish I were more in the last group.
> 
> Bill


Her book club has been going on forever and then she has the author on and discusses the books in depth with the author and other readers. She seems engaged and enthusiastic. She talks with a lot of passion about the books. Beyond the book club, she features books and authors a lot. She has talked about wanting to share her love of reading and seems sincere.

In the case of the Dickens selections, she said she hadn't read him and always wanted to read him at Christmas. Previous selections, from what I've seen, have always been introduced with her clearly having read and enjoyed the book.

While folks might not always agree with her selections -- I've heard them called both high-brow and low-brow -- I think most people would consider the evidence is strong that Oprah is a reader.

http://www.oprah.com/oprahsbookclub/Complete-List-of-Oprahs-Book-Club-Books


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

My question is answered. Oprah is a reader.   I didn't know about her indepth discussions with authors. Like I said, I don't really know much about her, so I asked.

Bill


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Care to share more about your experience being on the show? Curious minds....


It was January '96. The show topic that day was kinda lame -- moral dilemmas. (I'd say after the fact, show that day was a dud. Never rerun.) My dilemma -- I once found a $50 bill. What do I do? I was surprised when they were interested in my "dilemma". So they wanted me for a guest. I had planned to go into work, take a few hours off midday for the show, and go back to work. Snow storm that day. When I was at work before the show, they called and asked if they could send limo!! I thought -- it's not far, I can walk (which I did). There was the snow. Oh, well. So get there. Even back then as I remember, everyone had to be "checked" in some way. You could never just walk in. Had to wait for some time before show. Being a guest on the show, I had an assigned seat in the front row. Paper sign on it "Oprah Show" and my name or some such. Asked if I could keep it for a souvenir? *NO.* Anyway, big dilemma for the show was a guy who had AIDS and had virtually never told anyone. Should he tell family (was particularly worried about his grandparents) and friends. Started show with his back to the camera. Do you want to tell? You don't have to. Later in the show he did -- he turned around. At the very end of the show she talked to people in the audience -- me being one of them. It looks very off-the-cuff, but who she talks to is planned. So I did get on camera talking to her at the end. Back then after the show she came back into the studio and briefly walked and talked among the audience as we were leaving. I remember I said a few words to her and shook her hand. What is said about her now was true back then too -- cold fish. The camera does turn her on. No camera -- ugh!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Gasp, no, Aussies aren't Brits!  This stage managed turn on the personality thing is a problem.  When O landed in her private jet yesterday, there were a few people at the local (Cairns) airport.  Maybe 20.  They were waiting for a glimpse.  Nada.  The customs officials went to her; the sniffer dog boarded her plane, and a limo was waiting within a metre of the aircraft door.  Not even a long distance wave.  Disappointing, and it would have taken her all of 2 seconds.  But I guess if she was feeling ragged after a long flight across time zones, the paparazzi would have grabbed a long distance shot.

Hm, not into Popes all that much.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Way back in the '50s (all I can find is 1959, thought it was earlier) Queen Elizabeth visited Chicago.  One of her stops was at the Art Institute of Chicago.  My mom, aunt, cousin, and I went into the city to see the queen.  We were staked out on a spot right on the curb along Michigan Ave. near the front of the Art Institute in the HUGE crowd.  Good spot to see her.  They took her in the back door.  Grrrrrrrrr.  She later waved from the front steps of the museum.  We were walking away by that time.  

Prince Charles was in Chicago in 1977.  Think I left work a little early that day to see him on LaSalle St.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Queen Elizabeth and Prince Charles came to my school and visited my classroom.  

I saw them again at a cultural event.  Our school was allowed to send six students, and I was one of the lucky ones selected.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Care to share more about your experience being on the show? Curious minds....
> 
> I watch the same way - the DVR is set to record new Oprah shows, I probably delete 75% without watching, and when I do watch sometimes I fast-forward through most of it.


That's how I do it, and I don't record the re-runs.

When it was announced last year that the show was going to end, I thought that it would end in Sept. of this year. Then I thought it would be after the new year, since it was still on. Now it's Sept. 9th NEXT year? I think the confusion for me is that they never actually gave a date when they announced it. Throughout the summer it's all re-runs, so I think they would actually be done with new shows end of spring.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> When it was announced last year that the show was going to end, I thought that it would end in Sept. of this year. Then I thought it would be after the new year, since it was still on. Now it's Sept. 9th NEXT year? I think the confusion for me is that they never actually gave a date when they announced it. Throughout the summer it's all re-runs, so I think they would actually be done with new shows end of spring.


The TV season / year starts in September. It's kind of like the school year (in the U.S.). So this is her last / 25th year. I expect end of new programs next May. Then the summer reruns. But I am wondering if there will be one new program next September -- truly the last new show, big finale? Or whether that will be in May?

ETA: Thinking more about it -- I am guessing BIG finale in May.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Very interesting stories, Sandpiper!  She sounds very self absorbed.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Yeah, sort of. I binged (I bing, I don't google) and found couple things . . .
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2010/sep/14/oprah-winfrey-australia-john-travolta
> 
> ...


This is the first I've heard of Australia paying for this trip, but if it's true, it appears to be a promotion for Australian tourism. The other website forum has someone doubting that Oprah would have known where Australia is. Dumb comment!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no doubt that the trip is largely subsidized by Australia tourism board or Qantas or something.  I would be surprised if it wasn't!  Yes, Oprah has piles of cash. . and no doubt she's pitching in her share, but I'm also dead certain that various companies are giving steep discounts on their regular prices. 

When the talk shows do giveaways like this you'll notice they spend time on air doing a bit about the airline, or resort, or product. . . .that's cause they didn't pay full price and the company considers it advertising. . . they know that all the people watching in their living rooms will be thinking "Oprah/Ellen endorses that product, maybe I'll give it a try. . . . ."


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Tourism Australia has pitched in with $4 million, and it took 12 months to plan it all.  I dont have any problems with that if it encourages people to come to Australia.  Just recently the Australian Government pitched in with $40 million for the stupid FIFA World Cup Bid, that got us 1 vote.  Even Korea, with all its safety issues, got 4 votes. Now that was a total waste of money.

O travelled to Uluru yesterday (formerly known as Ayers Rock).  Around 102F, and flies, flies everywhere because of all the rains.  Even the locals were complaining.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I personally would love to travel to Australia.  I didn't need Oprah to sell it to me.  I need the cash to afford it.  Maybe if the tourism board had held raffles for free airfare it would have spend less money and got more tourists.  I'll gladly go spend some American cash for hotels, food, T-shirts, etc. down under


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I haven't been to Australia, but it is a very appealing place to Americans.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, it costs the same for us Aussies to get to the USA and there are more of us Aussies in America than Americans in Australia......


----------



## zx3zx4 (Oct 25, 2010)

If this thread were a person, a psychiatrist would be interested in analyzing the free association going on here.  Going from Oprah and rumors of Kindle coupons to the Pope in just a few pages is truly impressive!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm hmm hmm years old (mid 60s).  I don't know why, but I remember during grade school got the desire to travel to Greece and Australia.  So I've been to Europe -- not Greece though.  Close enough that that desire is taken care of.  But still have never been to Australia or that area in general -- Hawaii, south Pacific.  I still want to.  I wonder just what it was waaaaay back in grade school.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Me, too, *Sandpiper*! I REALLY want to travel to Greece and Australia!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Oprah has just given the audience a Pearl pendant necklace. And also donated $250K to a young family whose husband has terminal cancer. And a boys school is receiving a laptop for every student.

The necklace is here: https://ultimategift.kailisjewellery.com.au/


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

That's a pretty necklace, it's priced at $450 which is quite reasonable.  

The pearls are from Broome in Western Australia. If you ever come to Australia, Broome is a fascinating place to visit!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey Lyndl, I will be in Perth tomorrow for a wedding on Thursday in Fremantle.  Maybe next time I will fly up to Broome.  I reckon the necklace is lovely.  And assuming the pearl is the same size, is good value.  I see it also has black diamonds?


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I didn't notice the black diamonds at first, it's a very cool necklace!  

Fremantle is lovely, have fun at the Wedding Pushka.  Broome is best visited mid year, it's cyclone season right now.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My friend that moved to Australia was in the audience at Oprah's show in Sydney. She'll be getting her necklace in a few weeks. (she got a voucher for it)


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> My friend that moved to Australia was in the audience at Oprah's show in Sydney. She'll be getting her necklace in a few weeks. (she got a voucher for it)


What a lucky ducky! I bet she was thrilled!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

skyblue said:


> What a lucky ducky! I bet she was thrilled!


She's very excited. But she said it was a pink diamond necklace... I can't wait to see pictures of it.


----------

